# General > Hobbies >  coins for sale

## alistair harper

I have paper pound notes they are £5 each also I have a full set of Olympic 2012 coins for £150.00 also some double 50p coins from Olympic price varies from £4 each also mixed old coins from old pennies to silver coins thanks

----------

